# Brown Moor Hawes



## ralph-dot (May 10, 2005)

We will be on the Brown Moor CC site in Hawes form Sunday the 3rd of July for 5 nights, if anyone fancies a drink.


----------



## jax (May 11, 2007)

Sorry cant do as we're on the Rowntree Park site Sat & Sun. Anyone on this site this weekend feel free to call on us for drinks or just to say Hello. 
Jackie & Keith


----------



## tony645 (Sep 26, 2010)

ralph-dot said:


> We will be on the Brown Moor CC site in Hawes form Sunday the 3rd of July for 5 nights, if anyone fancies a drink.


might be up that way on sunday but on the bike.


----------



## ralph-dot (May 10, 2005)

tony645 said:


> ralph-dot said:
> 
> 
> > We will be on the Brown Moor CC site in Hawes form Sunday the 3rd of July for 5 nights, if anyone fancies a drink.
> ...


As soon as we are settled in we will head for the town.


----------

